

Ask HN: Can we embolden post titles over 500 points? - GigabyteCoin

And italicize post titles over 1,000 points?<p>The reason being is because I almost skimmed over this URL as being not important/new when it has almost 1,000 upvotes but is simply too old (22 hours) to be sitting near the top: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4195208&#60;p&#62;I must have left HN about this same time yesterday, and since then there was a massively influential article posted... but upon my return, that massively influential article is less than obvious because it is lost amongst the newer/less popular articles of the day.
======
ColinWright
Or you could just look at "Best of": <http://news.ycombinator.com/best>

Or look for posts with lots of points:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/over?points=500>

------
samspot
<http://news.ycombinator.com/best>

~~~
GigabyteCoin
Thank you, I had no idea.

~~~
samspot
Np, sorry for the terseness, I was feeding a baby at the time and going mouse-
only :).

------
Killswitch
Added these to my feature list of Hacker Tools =>
<http://github.com/killswitch/hackertools> if you want to contribute or use.

